# Franco-flemish polyphony vs english polyphony what do you preffer



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im more familliar whit Franco-flemish polyphonie than english polyphonie, i know aboutevery classical composer of flemish origin this is my departement my joy of life.Than english polyphonies has name like Tallis and Dunstable but english polyphonies beside these two is hard to order other composer of
geneous.I preffer franco-flemish polyphonie, but Tallis is Tallis and John Dunstable is awesome.

Wright now im sick like a dogs, i have a stuff nose, sore troat , fever i dont feel well, so im sick for this week, yesterday i could not breathe, and i received crap from these darn hipster for not goeing to there rave, LOOK im sick i dont feel well , leave me alone , whst you problem, got to hell f***** hipster.

He gave me crap he insulted me, because i could ain't go to is darn ravr go to hell you son of a b***.
Sorry for my vulgar language but im upset christ,Have anice day everyone...

:tiphat:


----------

